# Pickerel Creek Hunt?



## moosetrax (Apr 22, 2005)

In Jan. my son has a Pickerel creek hunt and I was look for info on area and hunt. Like stand? blind? boots or waders and Deer numbers there? Any info will help.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey bud, it all depends on where the hunt is for....im assuming if he was drawn for a hunt "if i read it right " then you guys will be in the flooded woods that they do a youth hunt on....if thats the case I would hunt out of a ground blind if u can that way u can play the wind....that woods is AWESOME! There has been monsters seen running in and out of that woods....kind of makes a lot of us older guys mad/jealous because weve been hunting for years and wanting to hunt that woods and now they put it on for kids only....is what it is though and is good for them....if you are hunting anywhere then I have a really good spot for you that i'd PM you. Shoot me a PM if its anywhere but if not your probably in the flooded woods and i would to an areial map of the area....or request a map from pickeral.


----------



## hawgcatcher (May 14, 2007)

I live right down the road from there scum frog is right there are a lot of deer that are seen in and out of that woods my friends nephew was drawn for the same hunt last year. If i remember right they either downloaded a map off the internet or went out to the odnr building and got a map of the area that they hunted which is the woods being talked about. I hunt out there the deer numbers in that area are down alittle bit from years past but he should still have an opportunity to take something. I have seen pictures of a few nice deer shot in that neck of the woods and heard about a handful of other deer shot but they weren't confirmed. I also have wanted to hunt that woods and am glad that they opened it to the kids. I like to hear of kids getting to hunt and its even better when they shoot deer. I know just up the road from there that a 7 year old kid shot his first deer with his grandpa this year and it was a pie bald button buck... If you have any questions I will help you out with what knowledge of the area that I have as I grew up in that area and have been hunting out there for the last 15 or so years... just shoot me a pm and ill answer the questions i can and if i cant help with my knowledge i know a lot of people that live out there that would give me info that is being sought... just shoot me a pm... 

Hawgcatcher


----------



## hawgcatcher (May 14, 2007)

the picture on my profile is a deer taken in 2008 from that neck of the woods


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

hey hawg did you see the deer they found dead a couple years back with the bright white rack??? I seen that buck alive he was bedded down not 30 yards from me in tall grass and I didnt see him and got up in my stand and not an hour later he stands up and sees me then hops off.....deer had to of went 170".....BRIGHT WHITE rack it was gorgeous.


----------



## TheStinger (Dec 10, 2012)

I'll be there Jan.5th with a young man that I've been teaching to hunt. Should be good. We drew lot "C".


----------

